# How to limit the tensile strength of a slingshot (slingbow)



## irmo (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi to all,
I am a newbye in the slingshots wolrd,
I play a sort of competitive wargame (like softair but with foam arrow and bows), i decided to try to take a SlingBow in the battlefield but i have to match some safety limits.

The rules states a bow can not overcome 25lb tensile strenght in his strings

now, i am wondering how to regulate (and calculate) the tensile strenght of a rubber band

an idea i got is to use shorter arrow than normal (like a crossbow quarrel) and to insert a string inside the tubolar bands so they wont overextend over the lenght of the string (this will limit the maximum loading of the slingshot and ensure no one will use wrong ammunition (too long) in the slingshot i brought into the field)

then i should just adjust the rubber band relaxed length to match the desired power.

Is that prevision right?
I would like to find a solution before buying a slingbow for the purpose.

Any other suggestion to safe-caliber the tensile strenght and avoid in any means this is overcame?

TY and sorry for bad english (it's not my first language)

Pietro.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

You can test it the same way you would a bow: pull back against a scale and measure the force. With arrows you have a fixed draw length, you can measure force at that distance.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A Nerf crossbow should be a good place to start.


----------



## irmo (Aug 14, 2018)

Ty all, i will just try the scale measurement.

Then i will test if inserting a whire inside the tubular rubber will affect negatively the blow and decide if it's worth it or not


----------

